# Harley Davidson/Green Bay Packer



## dplloyd (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a request for a Harley Davidson and a Green Bay Packer pen. Is there any supplier that has like a clip logo or anything I could possibly make up to fill the order for these two pens????

Any suggestions on making either of these two pens?? I'm not the most creative thinker in the world but I can take off on an idea.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 4, 2010)

You should be able to decal acrylics of the appropriate colors. Orange/black with black hardware on the harley. Green/yellow with gold hardware for the packers. Maybe segment the different colors together?


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 4, 2010)

We find the logos on line, copy and then print onto decal paper purchased from Hobby Lobby. In fact, we have orders for Harley pens, two personalized names and a business.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 4, 2010)

Pat I could cast a couple blanks in their colors. If you're looking in the direction of decals try contacting Hans (Hewunch here on IAP) He just did a decal demo for our pen club meeting and he can do custom labels for you at a fair price. Food for thought and feel free to PM me if you'd like some blanks


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 4, 2010)

I cast these a while back...













Several Harley people bought them.


----------



## StephenB (Dec 5, 2010)

Pat, try HUT Products (www.hutproducts.com), the same folks who bring us Crystal Coat and PPP Satin and High Gloss finishes.

They have "Metal and Domed Logo Kits" in finials, gold clips, and chrome clips (three types each) with a number of more general logos available (1-9 at $4.29 ea.). They also have "Foil Logo Kits" in finials, gold clips, and chrome clips (each in three types) with a selection of logos from cars, motorcycles, flags, and miscellaneous logos (1-9 at $3.99 ea). Prices are set by quantities ordered.

I haven't seen physical samples of any of these logo products. I was thinking of doing some MG logo pens for our local MG register (owner's club) and Hut has MG logos available in the foil kits.

Unfortunately, I don't see a Harley logo, but they do offer "Custom Domed and Metal Logos". Perhaps they would do Harley logos for you, however, you may need a release from H-D to use their logo. It is a trade mark. Call Hut at 800-547-5461 for specific information.

They have a paper catalog available on request. I haven't seen logos in any of the other catalogs I have. Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Stephen

Standard disclaimer: I have no financial interest of any kind in HUT Products, nor do I work for them. I do use their products.


----------



## dplloyd (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey DozerMite, Your pics did not come through on my PC. An issue I have not yet solved. Some pics I see, others I don't.

If you PM me I'll send ou an email address to send a pic to.


----------



## dexter0606 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pat
I used black with orange swirl acrylic, some orange-white-orange pickguard and some white acrylic on a Sierra. Applied a decal and coated with CA.


----------



## jonrms (Dec 8, 2010)

This is interesting.. as I want for our motocycle club to make up some pens for them.. and was thinking of some kinda pen clip that had a chopper/ or cruiser type bike on it... 

I was also going to see how difficult and time consuming it was to use my scroll saw and make a template out of blanks and inlay them with a little resin.. but I really think that would be VERY time draining. 

so I am keeping a eye on this thread with hope that someone already made or can make this type of thing or if the clips are there...


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 8, 2010)

jonrms said:


> I was also going to see how difficult and time consuming it was to use my scroll saw and make a template out of blanks and inlay them with a little resin.. but I really think that would be VERY time draining.
> 
> .



Yes, you are sure correct about that!  I've always wanted to sit down and scroll some motorcycles into pens, but you are talking about an image that would be 1/2" by 1" or less, and there is a ton of details to a motorcycle..even with taking it down to the very basics, it's time consuming which makes it expensive to do.  I also am not crazy about the fact that the motorcycle would have to be on the pen sideways...so you have to hold the pen on it's side to see it.  That is of course more of a personal thing and not always possible, but I do prefer when an image is best seen while the pen is standing on end.


----------



## gketell (Dec 8, 2010)

I think I still have one of these left...





Send a PM if you are interested...


----------



## dplloyd (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff the HD pen is really NICE! What sets it off is the fact the HD logo is upright on the pen. Unfortunately the lady who asked for the order is now not returning my calls. I was wanting to ask her some questions. I'll put my plans on the back burner for now and experiment with the new ideas here.

Thanks again one and all!!!!!

Pat Lloyd


----------

